# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Member for 2 weeks before posting?

## JockReborn

Do you think it would be a good idea to have people be registered for say 14 days or so before being able to post. The only reson I ask is that it might make people read posts and use the search function before making the 20th post of the day about high bf%, pct, age of use etc...?

-J

I know I'm new as a registered user but I've lurked for years reading and taking in the info.

----------


## PT

most people read around here for weeks or months before joining. of course it gets old answering the same questions but thats the life of a body building forum member.

----------


## SlimJoe

i only joined lateley and i have read on this site for close to one year so in my eyes it wouldnt be right makin people wait 2 weeks to be involved

----------


## redz

Problem is sometimes people may come on and make an account because they have an urgent issue which needs attention right away.

----------


## Kibble

If that is implemented then they may just leave the website and come back in 2 weeks, or it might even push away potential members. imo

----------


## SlimJoe

> If that is implemented then they may just leave the website and come back in 2 weeks, or it might even push away potential members. imo


i agree with this

----------


## 420daytona

Maybe it is because I am kinda new to the site, and I haven't had to deal with it that much but I get a good laugh from the "do i need pct for my cell tech" questions

----------


## JockReborn

all good points...guess I was venting more than anything. I posted that right after seeing a thread...scrolling down...seeing the same basic thread 5 spots down...scrolling down and seeing another. I know it's a normal occurance on the board but it just caught me in a particular mood.

-J

----------


## AlphaGenetics

> all good points...guess I was venting more than anything. I posted that right after seeing a thread...scrolling down...seeing the same basic thread 5 spots down...scrolling down and seeing another. I know it's a normal occurance on the board but it just caught me in a particular mood.
> 
> -J


Ha, now your the one posting dumb stuff. jk bro  :Wink/Grin:  I agree with you that most people dont research before asking dumb stuff. I was one of those people...

----------


## ModelInProgress

Speaking as a brand new member myself, and having read countless posts and articles before joining (because my husband has been a member for a few years)...there are probably very few people that join this site without having first "lurking" and seeing if it seems to be beneficial to them to begin with. Secondly, having to wait two weeks to post will not prevent stupidity or laziness if that is indeed the reason for posting redundant questions. Thirdly, it is rather counterproductive and a hinderance for those who have legitimate questions or concerns that they need advice about. In my personal experience, sometimes you have to be very specific about what you search for...I have attempted to search for information on several topics and sometimes the results are not addressing what I was trying to find out...in other words, it might not (always) be a case of not bothering to search, it's figuring out what key words will produce the correct results (and may erroneously lead someone who actually did a search to believe that their question had not already been answered). Let's not punish the few people who try to use their own resources first because of the few that are lazy or incompetent :Smilie:

----------

